# favorite opening riff to a song



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Tbh, the opening is the only part of this song that I ever listen to.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't know if it's THE favorite, but definitely one of the favorites opening riffs. Talking about hard riffs that is.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not a metal kind of person, but the technical/instrumental aspect of this song is brilliant


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

* *


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

And the granddaddy of them all...


* *


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

R22 said:


>


I never realized that 'Third Uncle" was an Eno song. I have only ever known the Bauhaus cover.


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

Jesus, there are so many to choose from... Maybe I'll spam this thread full of them another time. Until then, here is this otherworldly song:

* *


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Three classics:


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Maybe not everyone's cup of tea but here's a song that kicks you in the balls the instant you press play: 






It never takes its foot away either, just keeps digging its foot further in. Ow. In fact pick and choose pretty much any song from this band, their intros are insane, but this one's my favourite.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Pizzasafari said:


> Maybe not everyone's cup of tea but here's a song that kicks you in the balls the instant you press play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like somebody took the end of a Megadeth solo and put it on the beginning of a song. In a good way.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I have varied and eclectic tastes in music,my favorites run from embarrassing 80s New Wave (this is my mental "comfort food") to soulful early 20th century jazz and every Twin Peaks soundtrack composed by Angelo Badalamenti or cobbled together by David Lynch and Mark Frost. BUT...if there's any riff of a song that I think is pure sweet genius that brings me higher every time, it's:






This song gives me life. I'm tempted to post something by The Outlaws or The Marshall Tucker Band (my dad was a prog jazz musician in the 70s and I am pretty certain I have harvested his cellular memory) but it's Layla EVERY. FREAKING. TIME.


* *






Runners up:


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Another one:


This song I think is underrated. I remember it from my childhood but didn't fully appreciate it until I grew up. I also feel this way about anything written by Simply Red and The Thompson Twins but YMMV.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Not that guy said:


> I never realized that 'Third Uncle" was an Eno song. I have only ever known the Bauhaus cover.


Oh speaking of the Bauhaus of course Bela Lugosi's Dead is some sort of spiritual experience for me ...but it's more like...a hushing. Like the trees saying "shhhh." I don't think of the Bauhaus or Joy Division when I think of "riffs" and so it's interesting for me to frame it that way. I think of "Green Grass and High Tides Forever" or "Fire on the Mountain" or "Ventura Highway"...but this definitely has a very engaging musical opening presence that I can't deny.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)




----------

